# Early morning warmth



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sterling and my standard poodle Parker warming up by the fire.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Aww, that's adorable. 
I absolutely love your Fireplace.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

That is cozy and your poodle just makes it cozier.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't see the Cockatiel..


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

That's so great! I have a Standard, too. His name is Elliot. He LOVES and adores birds.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Thats an adorable picture,in a very nice room.I also love your fire,but to be honest,it reminds me of the times I lived in the UK and I dont miss those winters at all . your pets are lovely.X x


----------



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

xNx said:


> I don't see the Cockatiel..


He is sitting in the open door to the bird cage, he is white/grey


----------



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

OOwl said:


> That's so great! I have a Standard, too. His name is Elliot. He LOVES and adores birds.


OMG your standard is hilariously cute!!! Standards are the best, they are sooo cuddly and sweet. You have a parti, which are like creme de la creme of poodles, arn't they? Do you do your own grooming? I was surprised at how easy it is to keep up with Parkers coat. I just give him a good brush every other day, and trim every 6 weeks or so. Are you part of a poodle forum? I've been looking for one...


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 28, 2012)

Poodleforum.com. 
I'm looking for a silver mini myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

A friend grooms him for me. She's a professional groomer. I bathe and brush him and shave his face, feet, and tail in between his appointments. Yes, he's a multicolor poodle. He's nine years old. I love that poodles don't shed and are so compliant in anything you ask of them. But the grooming is expensive and the brushing is endless.  You're lucky Parker has a good coat. Elliot has bad hair and it mats if you miss a day brushing it.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I want ...  It looks so warm. Its winter here.

That is a gorgeous dog. I love it!! 

Very unique bird cage :thumbu:


----------



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

OOwl said:


> A friend grooms him for me. She's a professional groomer. I bathe and brush him and shave his face, feet, and tail in between his appointments. Yes, he's a multicolor poodle. He's nine years old. I love that poodles don't shed and are so compliant in anything you ask of them. But the grooming is expensive and the brushing is endless.  You're lucky Parker has a good coat. Elliot has bad hair and it mats if you miss a day brushing it.


Wow, OOwl, he is a champion, absolutely gorgeous guy. Before I had Parker I had a whippet/ mini poodle mix (Scruffy) and his coat matted very easily, had to keep him shaved/brushed constantly. I was really surprised with Parker because his coat is so fine and silky and my clippers (same one's I used with Scruffy) cut his coat like butter. Thank's for sharing Elliot's picture, he has such a great posture and your friend grooms him so well. I just keep Parker's hair trimmed at a certain length- no poodle cut for him- it is very expensive to have it done....


----------



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

LauraRose said:


> Poodleforum.com.
> I'm looking for a silver mini myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yes Silver's are unique as well . thanks for the forum name I will check it out


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

The place of the cage is nice


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

joaniekay21 said:


> He is sitting in the open door to the bird cage, he is white/grey


Ahh i see


----------

